# Biceps, how many sets?



## GIZmo_Timme (Nov 30, 2004)

If you have arms on one day and not working the back at same day, how many sets should I do on biceps? The biceps are quite small muscles and can easily be overtained and i dont want to do that.

So what do you guys think, Is 10 sets of different curls too much or is it good?


----------



## Newt (Nov 30, 2004)

I think 10 sets is just right.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Nov 30, 2004)

well what abaout more sets? is that to much?


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 30, 2004)

i would say max 11-12 sets.  Although if i were to do biceps alone on a day, i would probably do 8-9 sets MAX.  Probably 8.  Depends on the person i guess.


----------



## simbh (Nov 30, 2004)

10 sounds good dude ... Maybe add 1 if you feel you can do a last tough set at one specified exercise ... Thats all I can say.


----------



## fizox (Nov 30, 2004)

I usually train bi's and tri's on the same day, 9 sets for each split in three excercises for each.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Nov 30, 2004)

í think tris can do more sets then bis because its a bigger rmuscle...


----------



## sabre81 (Nov 30, 2004)

tris are a larger muslce, but probably only worth 2 extra sets in my opinion.  If i were to do tris alone, i would probably do only 9-10 sets.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

I say 2-5 sets is plenty for your biceps.  It's not a very big muscle group, and they already get pounded by your compound back movements.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

I do biceps after back on thursdays. I used to do 2-4 sets for biceps (no, i'm not a HIT Jedi), but i've recently upped it to 6 sets for experimental purposes.

Triceps (after delts on mondays) used to be 4-6 sets but are now 7-8 for the same experiment.

10 work sets seems a bit overkill, unless you include 2-3 warm up sets in that 10.


----------



## ChrisROCK (Nov 30, 2004)

7 to 9 for me, depending on the exercises chosen.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Nov 30, 2004)

But hey im talking about working the arms on their own day, not with the back. CowPimp,
lets say you train Tris and Bis at Day 3. No back or chest that day only arms. Do you think thats 2-5 sets is enough! I dont think so but thats my opinion.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 30, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> But hey im talking about working the arms on their own day, not with the back.



I don't think it makes any difference.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 30, 2004)

10 sets is a lot for such small muscles.

People have a bad obsession with the biceps.  The triceps should be the primary focus, imo.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 30, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> CowPimp,
> lets say you train Tris and Bis at Day 3. No back or chest that day only arms. Do you think thats 2-5 sets is enough! I dont think so but thats my opinion.



It's more than enough brother...


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

I do one set (directly) for both tri's and bi's


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

I do anywhere from 10-12 total sets on my bicep/tricep day, usually going six bicep sets and six tricep sets.

If your working your chest properly, your back properly, your shoulders properly, like cowpimp said you shouldn't need much more than 4 or 5.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

If you train once a week 10 is cool. Mine grow best hard and heavy.(6-8 reps) I train each bodypart once a week. Here's my routine.

1) Barbell Curls (straight bar!) for 5 sets of 12,10,8,5-6,10
2) Preacher Curls (alternate on the high and low machines each workout) for 3 sets of 10-6 reps
3) Cable Concentration Curls (standing across my body) for 3 sets of 12-8
FLEX 30 secs. after each sets of these
4) Superset Hammer Curls and wrist curls for 3-4 sets of 15-8 reps

*MY GUNS ARE ILLEGAL IN 37 STATES!!! *


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> If you train once a week 10 is cool. Mine grow best hard and heavy.(6-8 reps) I train each bodypart once a week. Here's my routine.
> 
> 1) Barbell Curls (straight bar!) for 5 sets of 12,10,8,5-6,10
> 2) Preacher Curls (alternate on the high and low machines each workout) for 3 sets of 10-6 reps
> ...


Your doing 15 sets alone of just your biceps.  Awfully resembles the marathon routine I once used.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Nov 30, 2004)

i do 1 set of 20 reps (low weight) for warm up... then i do 4 heavy ass sets of 6-7 reps (im bulking) and then i do one more set (medium weight for about 12 reps)  next day i feel pretty sore from it for about then next 2-3 days.... anyone object to this ??? im happy to take critisism


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Your doing 15 sets alone of just your biceps. Awfully resembles the marathon routine I once used.


Works for me. Three of those are forearm focused. It hits the bis as well yes but not so much when done right. It's does focus on building the brachs as well. Adds an inch to your arms if you build them up...


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Works for me. Three of those are forearm focused. It hits the bis as well yes but not so much when done right. It's does focus on building the brachs as well. Adds an inch to your arms if you build them up...


I'm a firm believer that if your doing rows, deads, cleans, etc. you'll gain more mass in your forearms than you will by doing direct work.

With that being said, there still is no need for doing so many bicep sets in my opinion.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I'm a firm believer that if your doing rows, deads, cleans, etc. you'll gain more mass in your forearms than you will by doing direct work.
> 
> With that being said, there still is no need for doing so many bicep sets in my opinion.


Everybody is different. I've got great arms so for me results talk the loudest! I agree indirect work is key and you should build a routine around it but there is still no sub for pounding a muscle on it's own. My forearms were 16 1/4 when I was sixteen!!! Upper arms were 16 3/4. POPEYE! Works for me. They are only 15 1/2 now... but growing. My upper arms are about 18inches. I haven't been training consistantly for 7-8 years but I plan on doing so now. God willing...

BTW, I prefer a five day split and when I do that I do only 5-7 sets for biceps.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 30, 2004)

_Do 20 or more to make sure. You won´t overtrain anyway.  _


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

post some pictures bkc.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> post some pictures bkc.


I can do that. I was going to but I'd like to improve a little more. I've been training for just 2 1/2-3 months now after a 8-9 month layoff. I'll post in Feb/March. Where are your pics?


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> I can do that. I was going to but I'd like to improve a little more. I've been training for just 2 1/2-3 months now after a 8-9 month layoff. I'll post in Feb/March. Where are your pics?


...in my gallery... but then again I'm not going on and on about how I have twenty five inch arms, now am i?


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> ...in my gallery... but then again I'm not going on and on about how I have twenty five inch arms, now am i?


Don't think I did either... I was trying to help a man out. Talking just like everyone else.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Don't think I did either... I was trying to help a man out. Talking just like everyone else.


Understood.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Understood.


----------



## cman (Nov 30, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> 10 sets is a lot for such small muscles.
> People have a bad obsession with the biceps. The triceps should be the primary focus, imo.


100 % correct.
The triseps are at least 2x's as big as the bi's. I gave my bi's too much tainning now they are too big for the rest of my arm. so I am doing arm work, what ever they get they get. need to ballance them out.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 30, 2004)

16 1/4 inch forearms?

You do realize that that is a quarter of an inch lower than the WORLD RECORD (at a resonable body fat percentage)?


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> 16 1/4 inch forearms?
> 
> You do realize that that is a quarter of an inch lower than the WORLD RECORD (at a resonable body fat percentage)?


That couldn't be right. I did at sixteen years old. They may be close to sixteen now and no I'm not fat. If that's true then that nuts man. I think they could get much bigger than they are. I'll go measure them now. I don't want to mislead anyone


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

Right now my forearms are just below sixteen inches (right at 15 7/8) and my upper arm is just above 18. 18 was actually my goal by spring. Better make that 18 1/2-19. Not sure where you got that number bro but it can't be right. I've just started training again and the cats in mags make me look like a twig in comparasion right now.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> 100 % correct.
> The triseps are at least 2x's as big as the bi's. I gave my bi's too much tainning now they are too big for the rest of my arm. so I am doing arm work, what ever they get they get. need to ballance them out.


Tris are definitely more important for arm size. I've been guilty of the same thing. Never really work hard or consistant on tris. I am now. Work hard bro!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 30, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Right now my forearms are just below sixteen inches (right at 15 7/8) and my upper arm is just above 18. 18 was actually my goal by spring. Better make that 18 1/2-19. Not sure where you got that number bro but it can't be right. I've just started training again and the cats in mags make me look like a twig in comparasion right now.


Your forearms/arms are bigger than my computer monitor.  I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 30, 2004)

I have pertty darn big forearms.  They are just about 14 inches.  Casey Viator and Ray Mentzer had some of the biggest forearms that bodybuilders have ever had - they stretched the tape to about 15 1/2.  A Russian powerlifter had the record I believe, at just about 16 3/4 inches.  A 15 1/2 inch forearm is a forearm bigger than most peoples upper arm.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> But hey im talking about working the arms on their own day, not with the back. CowPimp,
> lets say you train Tris and Bis at Day 3. No back or chest that day only arms. Do you think thats 2-5 sets is enough! I dont think so but thats my opinion.



It's plenty.  Give it a try before you start doubting.  Think about it logically.  Why do the biceps deserve the same attention as muscle groups that are many times their size?  They don't.  Not to mention they got a lot of peripheral work anyway.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 30, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Right now my forearms are just below sixteen inches (right at 15 7/8) and my upper arm is just above 18. 18 was actually my goal by spring. Better make that 18 1/2-19. Not sure where you got that number bro but it can't be right. I've just started training again and the cats in mags make me look like a twig in comparasion right now.



I find the size of your forearms very hard to believe, especially in reference to your upper arms.  Those are top level bodybuilder status forearms.  I'm not going to claim it's impossible, but is is highly unlikely.  I would like to see a picture of that.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

maybe he used the "cm" instead of the "in"


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I find the size of your forearms very hard to believe, especially in reference to your upper arms. Those are top level bodybuilder status forearms. I'm not going to claim it's impossible, but is is highly unlikely. I would like to see a picture of that.


I'll post a pic here for you fellas...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 30, 2004)

go ahead


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 30, 2004)

waiting.....


----------



## KarlW (Nov 30, 2004)

Just running with a concept that seems to be popular theory.
Should a muscle's size determine the amount of training it receives?
Won't you eventually grow out of proportion?

I agree that since bi's and tri's receive a lot of peripheral work their direct working sets can be cut down.


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 30, 2004)

That is what the tape is telling me guys. I know I don't have record setting arms right now so maybe I'm measuring wrong here or something . But here it is til tomorrow!


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

How do you measure your forearms? With your arm extended out, or with your biceps contracted?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

P.s. If your upper arms really are 18", then no matter how long you've been back into it or not consistently doing it, any pics taken should still look awesome.


----------



## sabre81 (Dec 1, 2004)

yeah how do you measure forearms?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 1, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> How do you measure your forearms? With your arm extended out, or with your biceps contracted?


 
That's what I was thinking it was as well. I measure them fully flexed or as you put it with my biceps contracted. I'll post today when I have someone to take the pic. Like I said my arms are not record setters right now bt any means but they look good if I have to say so myself seeing that I'm just coming back. And yes they were 16 1/4 at 16 years old. I check my old measurements... 

BTW you have a great back. That's something I take pride in myself. Not many out there it seems.


----------



## sabre81 (Dec 1, 2004)

im assuming you measure flexed like biceps, in that case my forearms are 15 " even.  Ive always had bigger forearms then all my friends, even my 260lb buddy whos been working out with me since the beginning, and hes got like 19 " biceps.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 1, 2004)

sabre81 said:
			
		

> im assuming you beasure flexed like biceps, in that case my forearms are 15 " even. Ive always had bigger forearms then all my friends, even my 260lb buddy whos been working out with me since the beginning, and hes got like 19 " biceps.


Good now we understand each other. We just measured differently. I didn't intend to boast so don't take what I've said in that light. I'm 242lbs. right now and I'd say 19's are 6 months away. Drug free...


----------



## Robboe (Dec 1, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> That's what I was thinking it was as well. I measure them fully flexed or as you put it with my biceps contracted. I'll post today when I have someone to take the pic. Like I said my arms are not record setters right now bt any means but they look good if I have to say so myself seeing that I'm just coming back. And yes they were 16 1/4 at 16 years old. I check my old measurements...



Ok, so now flex your forearm (not biceps) and get someone to wrap a tape measure around it then tell us what it reads. Should probably be in the 13-15" region.

And post an arm pic, because like i said, 18" will look shit-hot regardless.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 1, 2004)

TCD said:
			
		

> Ok, so now flex your forearm (not biceps) and get someone to wrap a tape measure around it then tell us what it reads. Should probably be in the 13-15" region.
> 
> And post an arm pic, because like i said, 18" will look shit-hot regardless.


YES SIR!!! Like I said I'll post my pics around March. I want to look my best... My forearm is right over 14 1/4 that way. Will be 15 in no time. Again God willing...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> YES SIR!!! Like I said I'll post my pics around March. I want to look my best... My forearm is right over 14 1/4 that way. Will be 15 in no time. Again God willing...



That's still very impressive.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 1, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> That's still very impressive.


Thanks bro. I appreciate it. Looks like you're on your way as well.


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 1, 2004)

bkc said:
			
		

> Thanks bro. I appreciate it. Looks like you're on your way as well.



My physique is meh, but I have only been training about 18 months.  Those pics are getting a little old at this point too.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 1, 2004)

Very interesting thread! No wonder my biceps suck and haven't gotten stronger in months and months. I'm overtraining them! I sometimes do 16 sets, just for my biceps. I think I'll cut my sets down to 10 from now on and see how I do.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 1, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Very interesting thread! No wonder my biceps suck and haven't gotten stronger in months and months. I'm overtraining them! I sometimes do 16 sets, just for my biceps. I think I'll cut my sets down to 10 from now on and see how I do.


Yep that should do it


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 1, 2004)

well another quastion.......what about drop sets? Is it dangerouse to do dropsets on biceps? is it overtraining or what


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 1, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> well another quastion.......what about drop sets? Is it dangerouse to do dropsets on biceps? is it overtraining or what


I'd say no but who knows what everyone else will say...lol I used to all the time! They're excellent for almost instant size!!!


----------



## Pumpster (Dec 1, 2004)

Most are saying 6-10 sets. What about the HIT thing, 1 set. Thoughts?


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 1, 2004)

HIT is a great method.



> They're excellent for almost instant size!!!


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 2, 2004)

?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> HIT is a great method.


This is called an exaggeration or play on words... What it states is that they help you to develope rather quickly... Don't hate me because my forearms are bigger than yours.


----------



## sabre81 (Dec 2, 2004)

every 2 weeks i do 1 or two dropsets.  Their awesome.  I love getting done with standing barbell curls, then immediately grabbing like a 65 lb preloaded barbell and do as many reps as i can of reversed grip curls.  i get an awesome pump from that.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 2, 2004)

*Dropsets ROCK!*



			
				sabre81 said:
			
		

> every 2 weeks i do 1 or two dropsets. Their awesome. I love getting done with standing barbell curls, then immediately grabbing like a 65 lb preloaded barbell and do as many reps as i can of reversed grip curls. i get an awesome pump from that.


No doubt sabre81. They step it up in a big way. That's my exercise of choice as well BTW. Nothing quite like barbell curls. I highly prefer a straight bar.


Whenever I have a training partner I'll throw in a few forced reps and a couple negatives on a heavy set or two. Your arms will gain some mad size. Almost immediately!!! I haven't had a partner for a while. They can make a huge difference. However dropsets can more than make up for a lack of having a fellow musclehead pushing you along.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 2, 2004)

well dropsets is great


----------

